# Lets see some ride figures for 2018



## simon the viking (1 Dec 2018)

I'm going to end 2018 on around 2500 to 2600 miles... Not bad as had a month out due to illness (again..... same happened in 2017) but 500 miles in September for cancer research upped me a bit.... and a longest ever ride of 56 miles in July helped me to my best year since 2013 

so lets see some crazy figures folks....


----------



## Heltor Chasca (1 Dec 2018)

According to Veloviewer, I am in Kota Bharu, Malaysia, roughly some 10500km away. Oh how I wish I was. I love Malaysian food.

(Going to miss my target of 12000km)


----------



## Heigue'r (1 Dec 2018)

I wanted to get to 10,000 kms but a change of job location in August put a stop to that,I'm at around 4950 miles for the year and will probably try to get to the 5000,I'd say I've done around 300miles in the last 3 months whereas before that I was doing 300 miles a week.There is a 2mile stretch of road to get to the new job that is a 40mph road,It is unlit and just about wide enough for 2 cars,I've had traffic zoom past at 60 to 70 mph where I could probably reach out and touch them.Not for me.Pretty disappointed overall but hopefully change location again in April.


----------



## I like Skol (1 Dec 2018)

Not as much as it would have been if some twonk driver hadn't wiped me out back in February and put me off the bike for around 4 months!

It's a shame because I had had a really good winter up until that point and was feeling fitter than I had done for the last couple of seasons. Still not right physically or fitness wise, but considering the injuries I had just being able to still ride a bike is a bonus so will be happy what ever the total turns out to be....


----------



## DCLane (1 Dec 2018)

Not good but I'll finish between 6500 and 7000 miles, the lowest since 2013. Mind you I missed January due to being on crutches and a slow re-start in February-April. If I can beat 2012's (6714) and 2013's (6688) totals I'll accept that.


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 Dec 2018)

There’s still a month left as well
This year has been ( deliberately) less too.


----------



## roadrash (1 Dec 2018)

Not very much, I am finally beginning to accept that I will never be any where near as fit as I once was due to physical/medical problems, instead of pushing myself and paying the price later I now accept that I will ride when I am able and not let it get to me when I cant ride , there ive said it ......I finally admit it to myself...…….even though I don't like it.


----------



## simon the viking (1 Dec 2018)

I love seeing these massive numbers.. I'm hoping for 3500 miles next year... And hoping nothing health wise gets in my way


----------



## Racing roadkill (1 Dec 2018)

simon the viking said:


> I love seeing these massive numbers.. I'm hoping for 3500 miles next year... And hoping nothing health wise gets in my way


Go for it


----------



## LarryDuff (1 Dec 2018)

3059 miles so far. No century rides this yesr, longest of 84.


----------



## tallliman (1 Dec 2018)

A disappointing year due to injury and illness which has cost me 5 months. Will finish on about 3,800 miles. Still my 3rd best year!


----------



## derrick (1 Dec 2018)

I need 450 miles to reach my 7000 mile goal. Should be ok.4 weeks to go 100 miles a week.


----------



## rivers (1 Dec 2018)

452 miles to 5000. I fly out on December 24 to the states. Can I do it?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (1 Dec 2018)




----------



## Slioch (1 Dec 2018)

I ride frequently, but don't keep a tally.
Some impressive numbers here chaps and chapesses. Kudos to all of you


----------



## 13 rider (1 Dec 2018)

On target for 12000 which will be my biggest year . Have completed the imperial century challenge ,still in metric century and half century challenges .


----------



## HLaB (1 Dec 2018)

I passed my loose target today. Didn't think I would after last night's party


----------



## I like Skol (1 Dec 2018)

simon the viking said:


> I love seeing these massive numbers.. I'm hoping for 3500 miles next year... And hoping nothing health wise gets in my way


2-3kpa is a mahoosive number compared to most of the population. For several years I have normally done between 3000-4000 miles, and that is a lot of riding so don't feel inferior to the weirdos that do loads more


----------



## nickyboy (1 Dec 2018)

It'll be about 4,000 miles and about 340,000 ft of ascent. A bit less that last couple of years due to work and travel committments. Every year I threaten to do 100 miles per week but every year I don't make it...bad weather, business trips, workload etc etc...my list of excuses is endless

My Mother is coming to stay for Xmas so I'm expecting to get some long rides in then


----------



## lane (1 Dec 2018)

Should finish on about 3,000km so about 1,800 miles. Similar to the last couple of years. Lot of big numbers on here well done everybody.


----------



## pjd57 (1 Dec 2018)

Heading for 4,000.
It would have been 5k but we went on rather a lot of holidays this year.

This retirement stuff is great.


----------



## simon the viking (1 Dec 2018)

rivers said:


> 452 miles to 5000. I fly out on December 24 to the states. Can I do it?



The big question here is not can you get to 5000 miles but......




Can I fit your suitcase?


----------



## classic33 (1 Dec 2018)

simon the viking said:


> The big question here is not can you get to 5000 miles but......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How flexible are you?






Got a 14 hour day in May, just cycling round. Total distance that day, unknown But it was never about the distance.

Edited to correct spelling.


----------



## Brandane (1 Dec 2018)

My target is 3650 miles, or 10 per day on average. Strava for this year was sitting about 2900 miles a few days ago, but I don't record all rides so decided to check the milometers on all 5 bikes to see how far I had to go to make my target. I got a pleasant surprise when I found I had done 3710 miles to the end of November.

Having done my metric century challenge ride for December today, that means I don't need (not that I ever really "need") to do any more miles this year. So guess what? I won't be cycling in December other than to work and back (2 miles per day) when I can be bothered. Rain, wind, ice, fog, snow; they can all go and do one! Cycling is for enjoyment, and I won't be changing that, ever .


----------



## tyred (1 Dec 2018)

Probably around the 3,000 miles mark. Less than some years but an improvement on last year. I could improve on that if I cycled the 1.7 miles to work each day but I choose to walk as I have the time and enjoy the early morning walk through the town and I can't cycle the route I walk due to the one way system on the main street, I'd have to cycle through three major multilane rounadabouts on the ring road which doesn't appeal to me at all in rush hour traffic.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Dec 2018)

3,909 Strava'd miles at the moment. Should make 4,andabit by the end of the year.

Not quite as many as the last few years, but still enjoying most of the rides I've done!


----------



## C R (2 Dec 2018)

Will hopefully reach 1500 miles by the end of December. Have managed well over 100 miles every month since April, and seven or eight metric halves since July. Nowhere near the distanes most of you guys do, but building up slowly.


----------



## Ivo (2 Dec 2018)

The year is absolutely not finished here. I'll end up with a tad over 12.000km (7500 miles) and about 2 dozen rides of 200k and over.


----------



## derrick (2 Dec 2018)

403 miles to go.


----------



## fossyant (2 Dec 2018)

Less about miles now, just hours, as I'm off road. 97 hours this year, that's double the last two years. Won't see 300 hours ever again after my back 'incident'.


----------



## Ice2911 (2 Dec 2018)

6600 miles so far, weather permitting hopefully get to 7200 as work eases off in a week or so and want to get out on some longer rides again. ( have 7300 in my mind or an average of 20 miles a day but probably a big ask, next year) Will be about 1000 miles more than last year. My 2nd full year of riding and have to admit to being addicted. I just love riding my bike!


----------



## JhnBssll (2 Dec 2018)

I expect to hit about 2750 by year end, I went past my target of 2500 on Friday


----------



## StuAff (2 Dec 2018)

4776 miles (at least according to MCL figures, Strava figure varies slightly). Year total is likely to be a bit lower than last year's (5078) but should still get to 5k or thereabouts.


----------



## tom73 (2 Dec 2018)

Currently on 1046 not too bad given only been in the sadle since June. A few miles down as had a tumble mid summer so last a few weeks. Not been out since late October due to weather, life, and a holiday. So who know if I will get much more. 

But happy to take it it’s more than last year.


----------



## Drago (2 Dec 2018)

According to Garmin, 1190 miles. Longest ride 82 miles, albeit with a grub stop in the middle, down to Luton airport and back chasing some half arsed plan to "see the planes"...

About half that mileage in the car, in line with my policy of owning the least enviironmetally damaging car I can and driving it as little as possible.

In my defence the first few months of 2018 I was still recovering from last year's shoulder surgery, and that can still trouble me day by day. Im no longer commuting, so thats several thousand miles a year gone like that. Still and all, I've enjoyed every mile and had some great adventures.


----------



## dan_bo (2 Dec 2018)

+1 three peaks completion


----------



## Edwardoka (3 Dec 2018)

760 miles YTD. The real fight starts now. 

Effortlessly the worst year since I started recording.
A horrid, entirely forgettable year in every sense, with inconsistent attempts at motivating myself to get out leading to repeated, pointed lessons of the form "Fitness is hard to gain and easy to lose" and "ow, my everything".

Spent two months bedridden with sciatica and didn't turn a pedal until the end of April but aside from minor recurring injuries I don't really have any valid excuses for not doing better since.


----------



## TigerT (3 Dec 2018)

Not massive compared to some of the numbers here, but massive for me! I’m currently at 3830 km. Target was 1400 kms which was my previous highest some years ago. Hoping to make 4000, but running short on available days.


----------



## Biff600 (3 Dec 2018)

Not so much distance but I did climb 3232 feet when I rode up Snowdon earlier this year


----------



## johnnyb47 (5 Dec 2018)

I'm currently on 4885 miles this year so should easily break 5000 by the end of the year. Strangely enough my car driving miles have dropped by 5000 miles. Saved a few ££s on fuel by using and enjoying the bike :-)


----------



## ianrauk (6 Dec 2018)

Currently on 9359 miles. Still hoping to crack the 10'000 miles though will be touch and go. I have reached that target for the last 10 years in a row but change of life circumstances this year meant fewer miles. But, it's no bad thing as they say. i should be back on it next year.

Some other stats
Rainy London commutes 49
Last year I had 31 in total. So I can safely say that 2018 has been a wet one.
22 Imperial centuries in the bag (31 centuries last year) and the 8th year in a row of the ICaM challenge completed. I'm looking at adding a couple more to the total by year end.


----------



## colly (6 Dec 2018)

On just under 2500 now so an outside chance of 3000 by the turn of the year. 

I'm hoping next year will see me freed up to do much more. Maybe even get to 3001.


----------



## mangid (6 Dec 2018)

20,563 miles so far, so reached my unofficial goal last week, and hoping to beat last years 21,000. 48 century rides this year.


----------



## RegG (6 Dec 2018)

There are some mighty impressive numbers here and my current total for the year appears very insignificant alongside some of your totals.

But here goes, not impressive but I am pleased with my progress - 2043 miles (or 3288 km sounds better but not British!!) which is slightly less than my total for 2017 but higher than 2016. I don't think its too bad for a (nearly) 65 year old! Hope to push it to around 2250 by the end of the year, weather permitting.


----------



## JhnBssll (6 Dec 2018)

I've already signed up for three imperial century sportives next year, first one is Velo Birmingham & Midlands on 12th May  It'll likely also be my first imperial century, hoping to go the whole distance on my second attempt after punctures stopped me at mile 94 earlier this year  Upping my game again for 2019


----------



## albal (9 Dec 2018)

Currently on 10260 miles. Of which 7974 miles on a new bike. Going to fall short of last year's mileage which I think was 11200. Tho got to fit in rapha festive 500 yet. Don't get to ride when your waiting for a ferry at Immingham which is running x9 hours late ggrrrrrr......


----------



## snorri (9 Dec 2018)

simon the viking said:


> I'm hoping for 3500 miles next year...


Make that target 3650, it makes the maths easier.
Averaging 10 miles per day, 300 or 310 miles per month. easy to do in the summer months, less so in winter.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (9 Dec 2018)

This miles and kilometres thing is another fantastic opportunity to create another tribe.

I thought kilometres was for cycling and miles for road workers.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Dec 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> This miles and kilometres thing is another fantastic opportunity to create another tribe.
> 
> I thought kilometres was for cycling and miles for road workers.



Kilometres are miles better.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Dec 2018)

JhnBssll said:


> I've already signed up for three imperial century sportives next year, first one is Velo Birmingham & Midlands on 12th May  It'll likely also be my first imperial century, hoping to go the whole distance on my second attempt after punctures stopped me at mile 94 earlier this year  Upping my game again for 2019



Learn to fix punctures and you will get there.


----------



## Milzy (9 Dec 2018)

Today I’m on 3,377 miles, it is a PB but next year I could easily do 5-6 k.


----------



## JhnBssll (9 Dec 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> Learn to fix punctures and you will get there.



I fixed 2, gave in on the 3rd. It was 5 degrees and had rained steadily since mile 30. By the time number 3 occurred I couldn't feel my fingers and didnt have the manual dexterity or strength left. I was also concerned about holding my friends up any longer in the grim conditions so sent them on their way and called the wife


----------



## Lilliburlero (12 Dec 2018)

Strava recorded - 5204 miles in 55 rides, averaging 94.61 miles per ride. 48 imperials centuries done.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Dec 2018)

Lilliburlero said:


> Strava recorded - 5204 miles in 55 rides, averaging 94.61 miles per ride. 48 imperials centuries done.


Impressive, but ... doesn't that mean that you will have done an imperial century every week *except for one*? If that were true for me I would be really irked to have missed that one!


----------



## Brandane (13 Dec 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> This miles and kilometres thing is another fantastic opportunity to create another tribe.
> 
> I thought kilometres was for cycling and miles for road workers.


I'm British, it's MILES for me! 
Errrrm, unless I'm doing the metric century challenge.


----------



## DCBassman (13 Dec 2018)

I might manage 350 miles this year...
Really must do more!


----------



## simon the viking (13 Dec 2018)

DCBassman said:


> I might manage 350 miles this year...
> Really must do more!



Don't knock yourself out about it.... That's more than probably 75 percent of the population... Most other adults I know (in the real world not my lovely cyber friends on CC) don't even own a bike!


----------



## VanessaPerthshire (13 Dec 2018)

DCLane said:


> Not good but I'll finish between 6500 and 7000 miles, the lowest since 2013. Mind you I missed January due to being on crutches and a slow re-start in February-April. If I can beat 2012's (6714) and 2013's (6688) totals I'll accept that.


----------



## DCBassman (13 Dec 2018)

DCBassman said:


> I might manage 350 miles this year...
> Really must do more!


And I'll be off the bike probably two months for a shoulder replacement next year!


----------



## Lilliburlero (13 Dec 2018)

ColinJ said:


> Impressive, but ... doesn't that mean that you will have done an imperial century every week *except for one*? If that were true for me I would be really irked to have missed that one!



I`v not done one every week due to bad weather, illness and stuff, but I have doubled up on others. I`m going for 52 for the 1 a week average and should get there before the end of the month as long as the weather isn`t too silly. My next one will be done on Sunday and the other 3 will be done over the 11 days I have off before the turn of the year. 

I only set out to do 1 per month for my first crack at the CC ICaM challenge, but things got a little out of hand


----------



## derrick (13 Dec 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> This miles and kilometres thing is another fantastic opportunity to create another tribe.
> 
> I thought kilometres was for cycling and miles for road workers.


Kilometers for kids. Miles for the men.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Dec 2018)

Lilliburlero said:


> I`v not done one every week due to bad weather, illness and stuff, but I have doubled up on others. I`m going for 52 for the 1 a week average and should get there before the end of the month as long as the weather isn`t too silly. My next one will be done on Sunday and the other 3 will be done over the 11 days I have off before the turn of the year.
> 
> I only set out to do 1 per month for my first crack at the CC ICaM challenge, but things got a little out of hand


Kudos... 

It's especially impressive because you hardly seem to do any other rides in between!


----------



## MrGrumpy (13 Dec 2018)

3500 odd miles this year about the same as last year, looking at the mileage of some, they must work as couriers  or there are some Zwift miles in there ?? They are not real miles


----------



## steverob (13 Dec 2018)

Brandane said:


> I'm British, it's MILES for me!
> Errrrm, unless I'm doing the metric century challenge.



Don't you mean the Sixty-Two-Point-One-Three-Seven-Miles-Per-Month-Challenge (or STPOTSMPMC as the cool kids call it)?


----------



## steverob (13 Dec 2018)

Currently 2,678 miles for me cycling outdoors - hoping to get to around 2,800 by the end of the year, maybe a tad more if the weather isn't too terrible over Christmas.

This is slightly down on the last three years where I've managed pretty much dead on 3,000 miles (never more than 50 either side), but since I got a subscription to Zwift at the tail-end of last year, I've been using that on those bad weather days when I used to force myself to go out (also midweek evenings when it's GMT rather than BST). Have racked up a further 1,178 miles indoors and that'll easily be over 1,250 by year end.


----------



## simon the viking (22 Dec 2018)

As op.. Im just approaching 2600... I might get over 2600 but don't reckon illhave time to crack 2700.. But still best year for a while... 3200 in 2013 (first full year of commuting) is still my best.

I'm going to try and beat it in 2019...


----------



## derrick (22 Dec 2018)

58 miles to go to reach my goal, going out monday for a 60 mile ride, then thats me done for the year


----------



## Bazzer (22 Dec 2018)

I was hoping to break 6,000 miles, but I will fall short. Currently on 5.623, so with a fair wind and relaxation of family duties between Christmas and New Year 5,700.


----------



## 13 rider (22 Dec 2018)

Have now completed all 3 monthly challenges 50km,100km and 100 miles a month all with separate rides just need a 50 mile ride for a 2nd year of doing all 4 distances a month . Still need 290 miles to get to 12000 miles for the year . Festive 500 Strava challenge should take care of that


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Dec 2018)

Cracked the 4,000..

Still time for a few more


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Dec 2018)

This has been my first full year of cycling (and I’ve enjoyed every minute!). 

I set myself a target at the beginning of the year to ride 1,000 km. To date I’ve done *1628*.*65* *km* (or *1*,*011*.*99* *miles*) so very pleased with myself. 

My longest ride was *92* *km* (or *57* *miles*) off-road (Tissington and High Peak Trails in one day). I wanted to do a few extra kilometres to get the century, but was completely knackered by the end of that ride then had to drive home after.

I’ve cycled in rain, snow and sunshine, always with a grin.  

There is a possibility of squeezing in a few more miles between now and New Year for sanity’s sake (kids are off school!). 

I am planning to beat this year’s total in 2019 just because I can.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Dec 2018)

Currently on 5957 miles so I will be riding 43 at some point this week to hit 6000.

Ascent is 298,129 so I'll make sure I pop a couple thousand feet in to the ride to pass 300,000

My target was 7500 and 250,000 so success and failure in equal measure!!  I don't really see it as either, just happy to be riding.


----------



## booze and cake (24 Dec 2018)

I didn't have a set target, just to cycle more than I drive, which I did for the 3rd year running. But as I got near the end of the year I think my OCD took over and the opportunity to get to the next round 1000 became a goal. I wasn't sure I was going to make it, but managed to do 279 miles last week which helped, so I should now comfortably break my 8000 mile 'target' for the year.

Current stats for 2018 are 489 rides, 7938 miles completed, climbed 345,671 feet of elevation, and have spent not far short of a total 1/12th of my time on my bike, having spent 22 days and 22 hours on my bike so far this year. 

I don't even have a proper rain jacket, and am not a fan or riding in the wet or in extreme heat, both of which featured a lot this year!! So though my mileage is down on last year, I'm happy enough. 

And my OCD klaxon has already alerted me to the fact that if I manage to do 7000 miles next year, I'll then have done 50,000 miles of GPX's on my Ridewithgps account..... challenge accepted


----------



## Ming the Merciless (24 Dec 2018)

derrick said:


> Kilometers for kids. Miles for the men.



Parsecs for the dudes


----------



## Elybazza61 (24 Dec 2018)

Should get 6,000kms in this year;not brilliant but some illnesses and work contributed to that.

Hopefully more next year


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Dec 2018)

At the start of the year I simply wanted to get around the same distance I did last year (5340 miles).

As of today I'm on 6210.5 which is further than my best ever previous annual mileage and with 3 or maybe 4 rides still possible before the end of the month. Fairly chuffed with that.

*Edit:* Final ride of the year done and, for anyone who cares, the tally came to 6328.9 recorded miles.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Dec 2018)

738 miles – bike/trike 
588 miles - walked


----------



## dave r (25 Dec 2018)

The second half of the year


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Dec 2018)

7753km recorded but probably over 10000km in all.

I have learnt so much about bike packing this year that riding the bike has become secondary .


----------



## Illaveago (26 Dec 2018)

DCBassman said:


> I might manage 350 miles this year...
> Really must do more!


I'm glad I found a fellow member who like me who seems to be missing a few zero's . I am 3 short of 400 for the year! Up from last year's 150.


----------



## DCBassman (26 Dec 2018)

Illaveago said:


> I'm glad I found a fellow member who like me who seems to be missing a few zero's . I am 3 short of 400 for the year! Up from last year's 150.


I'm too much of a fair-weather cyclist, and Tavistock is renowned for its wetness! I also want to revive the Trek so riding is more comfortable. Then try and get 500+ next year.


----------



## Illaveago (26 Dec 2018)

DCBassman said:


> I'm too much of a fair-weather cyclist, and Tavistock is renowned for its wetness! I also want to revive the Trek so riding is more comfortable. Then try and get 500+ next year.


Me too ! Although I did go out and had a play in the snow last year.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Dec 2018)

Lousy year here - just a tad over 500 miles and I'm not going out in the thick fog today to add to it!

I'm hoping the Lunacy Challenge kick-starts me in 2019.


----------



## MrGrumpy (27 Dec 2018)

do as much or as little as you want  .


----------



## DCLane (27 Dec 2018)

DCLane said:


> Not good but I'll finish between 6500 and 7000 miles, the lowest since 2013. Mind you I missed January due to being on crutches and a slow re-start in February-April. If I can beat 2012's (6714) and 2013's (6688) totals I'll accept that.



Revised target beaten with a ride to Haworth today: https://www.strava.com/activities/2038284894


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Dec 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Lousy year here - just a tad over 500 miles and I'm not going out in the thick fog today to add to it!
> 
> I'm hoping the Lunacy Challenge kick-starts me in 2019.



Put a gorilla suit on, and recreate the scene from the film.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Dec 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> Put a gorilla suit on, and recreate the scene from the film.



Hmmm! I'm in brain addled too much drink at Xmas mode - you'll need to explain that one to me. 

I did momentarily consider liking your post to make out that I was clever and understood it but then thought that would be diminish me as a person as well as not expanding my sphere of knowledge.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 Dec 2018)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Hmmm! I'm in brain addled too much drink at Xmas mode - you'll need to explain that one to me.
> 
> I did momentarily consider liking your post to make out that I was clever and understood it but then thought that would be diminish me as a person as well as not expanding my sphere of knowledge.



Gorrillas in the Mist. Well worth watching.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (27 Dec 2018)

YukonBoy said:


> Gorrillas in the Mist. Well worth watching.



Thank you! I was v.dumb there esp' as I 've seen the film. 

I daren't tell Lovely Wife this story as she already thinks I'm stupid as I was trying to use the TV remote upside down today and was wondering why the scroll function was reversed!


----------



## vickster (27 Dec 2018)

I hit 3725 today. I'll try to get to 3800 by the end of the year


----------



## VanessaPerthshire (28 Dec 2018)

Completed 7000 miles last Saturday in lovely sunshine, will finish the year around 7140...been a great year for cycling.
Happy New Year to all when it comes and here's to many more miles!!


----------



## vickster (28 Dec 2018)

vickster said:


> I hit 3725 today. I'll try to get to 3800 by the end of the year


Gah! Strava reckons I've actually done 3714 including the 4 miles to work this morning...3800 looks far away with 3.5 days to go and I'm working 2 of them! (those are all outdoors, none from the start of the year on the turbo as I didn't actually leave the house )


----------



## Venod (28 Dec 2018)

400 miles less than 2017, but happy to get over 7,000 miles with no long rides.


----------



## lazybloke (28 Dec 2018)

DCBassman said:


> I might manage 350 miles this year...
> Really must do more!


Quite; I nearly started a 'modest achievements' thread in response to this one.
Your 350 miles is strikingly close to my long-term average annual mileage (calculated from 7 years on Strava up to 31/12/2017).

I was determined to do better in 2018, maybe do 1000 miles for the first time?
Happily, have done that and more; total is now 1,565 for the year.

Holy moly, the distances in this thread are amazing; the first 25 responses average about 5000 miles each. 
I wonder how many tyres chains groupsets @Supersuperleeds wears out each year?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Dec 2018)

lazybloke said:


> Quite; I nearly started a 'modest achievements' thread in response to this one.
> Your 350 miles is strikingly close to my long-term average annual mileage (calculated from 7 years on Strava up to 31/12/2017).
> 
> I was determined to do better in 2018, maybe do 1000 miles for the first time?
> ...



I deliberately don't track what I spend on the bikes


----------



## DCBassman (28 Dec 2018)

DCBassman said:


> I might manage 350 miles this year...
> Really must do more!


Today's ride got me to 334.48 miles. Can I squeeze it to 350 before 31/12?


----------



## 13 rider (29 Dec 2018)

Made it 12000 miles past this morning with 2 days to spare . 
Well done everyone who made there target however big or small , roll on next year


----------



## DCBassman (29 Dec 2018)

I'm still short a massive 1.22 miles...


----------



## C R (29 Dec 2018)

DCBassman said:


> I'm still short a massive 1.22 miles...


Plenty of time to overshoot the target then.


----------



## DCBassman (30 Dec 2018)

C R said:


> Plenty of time to overshoot the target then.


Nope, that's it now, big NYE gig, no further ride time available!


----------



## vickster (30 Dec 2018)

DCBassman said:


> Nope, that's it now, big NYE gig, no further ride time available!


That’s tomorrow... get off the web now and go cycle round the block!!!!


----------



## Heigue'r (30 Dec 2018)

5093 for the year,picked up a new bike yesterday so that's set up for a new years day spin.will hopefully double the mileage next year.


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Dec 2018)

I _might _have a chance to get out on the bike for an hour or so tomorrow to add a few more miles, but as far as I'm concerned that's job done. 

Well done to everyone who got out there and got some miles in this year.


----------



## DCBassman (30 Dec 2018)

vickster said:


> That’s tomorrow... get off the web now and go cycle round the block!!!!


Yes, that's tomorrow! Rehearsal today.
Just have to do more next year!


----------



## Domus (30 Dec 2018)

The only goal I set was to do more than 2017.
Last year I managed 76 rides, 3,223 Kms and 33 points on the 50 K challenge
This year I managed 85 rides, 4,335 Kms and 58 points on the 50 K challenge.

I have joined Audax UK for 2019 and intend doing a couple more Friday Night Rides and most of all enjoy my riding.


----------



## kipster (30 Dec 2018)

Having set a milage target in 2017, which I achieved but didn't actually enjoy achieving, my goal this year was to not take it all so seriously and just enjoy riding with the odd sub goal such as do some advanced club rides, do 40 miles in sub 2 hours, I also ticked off Alpe d'huez. I still managed to get 5100 miles done, some fast, some slow, some club, some solo, all enjoyable.


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Dec 2018)

3197 miles. One day to go, not sure if I'm going out yet though.


----------



## vickster (30 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> 3197 miles. One day to go, not sure if I'm going out yet though.


Go now then


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Dec 2018)

vickster said:


> Go now then



Are you mad woman.....? Rost lamb dinner in half an hour. Nothings happening after that either.


----------



## vickster (30 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Are you mad woman.....? Rost lamb dinner in half an hour. Nothings happening after that either.


You can easily do 3 miles in half an hour!


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Dec 2018)

vickster said:


> You can easily do 3 miles in half an hour!



Yeeeeaaahhhh.......I could.


----------



## vickster (30 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Yeeeeaaahhhh.......I could.


Excuses, excuses...the poor dead sheep needs to rest after cooking too....


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Dec 2018)

vickster said:


> Excuses, excuses...the poor dead sheep needs to rest after cooking too....



That includes resting time.

It would have been a good ten minutes before I'd be ready to turn a peddle, get dressed, get bike, etc.....if you don't like that excuse I have more.


----------



## vickster (30 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> That includes resting time.
> 
> It would have been a good ten minutes before I'd be ready to turn a peddle, get dressed, get bike, etc.....if you don't like that excuse I have more.


Why do you need to get dressed, are you the naked chef aka Jamie Oliver?


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Dec 2018)

vickster said:


> Why do you need to get dressed, are you the naked chef aka Jamie Oliver?



You're close, as it happens I am in fact wearing chefs checks as they are so comfy for lounging around the house.
I've got about 5 pairs.


----------



## StuAff (30 Dec 2018)

5000 miles passed today, at least according to Strava & MCL. Garmin Connect reckons I'm about 1.8 miles short, so I might nip out tomorrow evening for a quick spin round the block. Endomondo reckons I'm still 75 miles short (stuff that).


----------



## vickster (30 Dec 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> You're close, as it happens I am in fact wearing chefs checks as they are so comfy for lounging around the house.
> I've got about 5 pairs.
> 
> View attachment 444717


They look fine for cycling, just tuck into your socks  get your idle butt off the bed  And turn those *pedals*


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Dec 2018)

Dinners ready, soz....


----------



## Jenkins (30 Dec 2018)

I do my stats on a weekly basis (Monday - Sunday) so, despite having one more commute to do tomorrow, today was the last ride counting towards 2018. I've ended up on a total of 9886 miles split over 8 bikes as per the attached screenshot of my spreadsheet (yes I know...)


----------



## DCBassman (30 Dec 2018)

DCBassman said:


> Yes, that's tomorrow! Rehearsal today.
> Just have to do more next year!


 @vickster 
And after a whole day's practice, the rehearsal, our last ever, was cancelled. So I did, all unbeknownst like, have the time to do the ride, but...too late! It was dark by then and I don't have lights good enough for that.
Bum.


----------



## vickster (30 Dec 2018)

DCBassman said:


> @vickster
> And after a whole day's practice, the rehearsal, our last ever, was cancelled. So I did, all unbeknownst like, have the time to do the ride, but...too late! It was dark by then and I don't have lights good enough for that.
> Bum.


You don't need strong lights to ride round the block on lit streets...especially now the roads are quiet...or you can go out at first light in the morning for 15 minutes to do a couple of miles!


----------



## Milzy (30 Dec 2018)

It’s not quantity it’s quality of miles that counts. So many carry on with junk miles & not enough recovery.


----------



## vickster (30 Dec 2018)

Milzy said:


> It’s not quantity it’s quality of miles that counts. So many carry on with junk miles & not enough recovery.


Surely it depends why you cycle? Most of us aren't training for a racing season (or pretend sportive races )


----------



## Soltydog (30 Dec 2018)

Well with 1 day to go, my total for 2018 is far more than I planned. 9782 miles so far & tomorrow it will be dark by the time I get home, so will only manage a zwift session. Would have made 10k again this year had I not had a weekend away & illness for a week earlier this month .
I doubt I'll get out as much next year, but I didn't think I'd get out so much this year, so here's hoping


----------



## derrick (30 Dec 2018)

Sorted with one day to go, ended the year with 159 extra miles, 7000 was my goal.


----------



## Milzy (30 Dec 2018)

vickster said:


> Surely it depends why you cycle? Most of us aren't training for a racing season (or pretend sportive races )


I’d love to do 10,000 a year but unfortunately work & family won’t allow.


----------



## DCBassman (30 Dec 2018)

vickster said:


> You don't need strong lights to ride round the block on lit streets...especially now the roads are quiet...or you can go out at first light in the morning for 15 minutes to do a couple of miles!


I'll try and get some in tomorrow. It will be short though. End-of-rock-band-career NYE bash in a medium venue, 16kW PA, I'll need all the strength I can muster. And ear protection. 
A standard gig is 2x45 minutes. We'll be doing a 90-minute first set, 30 minute break, then another 2 hours encompassing the shenanigans at midnight.
I will _not_ be getting up early the next morning.


----------



## vickster (30 Dec 2018)

DCBassman said:


> I'll try and get some in tomorrow. It will be short though. End-of-rock-band-career NYE bash in a medium venue, 16kW PA, I'll need all the strength I can muster. And ear protection.
> A standard gig is 2x45 minutes. We'll be doing a 90-minute first set, 30 minute break, then another 2 hours encompassing the shenanigans at midnight.
> I will _not_ be getting up early the next morning.


Sounds like fun!


----------



## rogerzilla (30 Dec 2018)

I don't have computers on any of my bikes and I don't use Strava. This means I can make up any mileage I like.


----------



## DCBassman (30 Dec 2018)

vickster said:


> Sounds like fun!


It is fun! Not something you do if you don't enjoy it, it's damned hard work. But can be so rewarding. However at 66, it takes a bit of recovering from, I can tell you!


----------



## gavgav (31 Dec 2018)

1301 miles for me (the 1 makes all the difference )

A little disappointed, as It’s my lowest since getting back into cycling, in 2013, over 300 down on last year.

Excuses being the very cold weather in the first 3 months of the year and the very hot weather across the summer, coupled with the World Cup, meaning on many evenings I simply couldn’t be bothered to get out and would rather sit in the garden with a beer and then watch football!!

Hopefully 2019 will be a higher mileage year, only I can make that happen though.


----------



## LarryDuff (31 Dec 2018)

That's me finished for 2018. 3003 miles.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 Dec 2018)

Milzy said:


> It’s not quantity it’s quality of miles that counts. So many carry on with junk miles & not enough recovery.



Quality may be defined as scenery, company, the mental benefits, many things. The idea of junk miles does not apply if you are not out cycling to get faster, or train etc. etc.


----------



## nickyboy (31 Dec 2018)

Total Distance 3,950miles
Total Climbing 328,809ft
Average Speed 14.04mph

A little bit less than the distance I've done over the past few years but a little bit quicker. Having said that, 83.2ft/mile, whilst hilly, is one of my flattest years


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Dec 2018)

Now finished for the year, back to zero tomorrow:






and for those that like it metric:


----------



## ianrauk (31 Dec 2018)

9774.62 miles for the year. Not one of them junk miles. 
I tried for the 10,000 but as I mentioned previously, change in life circumstances meant a good half of the year on a lower daily commute. 
Now back to the old longer commute I should be back on the 10,000 target for next year.


----------



## vickster (31 Dec 2018)

After stupidly refreshing my stats on Strava which knocked about 70 off the previous total, I've ended the year on 3710.5 miles, with around 101,000ft elevation gain (not that much I'm sure but it's somewhat flat around these parts), 578 rides recorded across a smidge over 296 hours
That includes about five weeks off for holidays and three with a knackered back!

I'll try to get a few on the board for 2019 before my knee op on the 10th, although it looks like it's getting much colder towards the end of the week


----------



## albal (31 Dec 2018)

Stats for 2018. Almost half was crossing Canada!


----------



## mangid (31 Dec 2018)

Year pretty much done, party to ride to, back to zero tomorrow


----------



## mcshroom (31 Dec 2018)

Pretty up and down year for me with an achilles injury over the summer. I did manage to ride from the south coast of England to the north coast of Scotland (though due to that injury, in 2 parts). Also didn't actually manage to finish an Audax this year for one reason or another.

At the moment I'm pondering over whether I up the target next year, or whether I try and do more walking in the Lake District.


----------



## Accy cyclist (31 Dec 2018)

I always write my ride/journey details down,but Just like last year i can't be bothered to total them up. I reckon it'll be around the 3000 miles mark.


----------



## youngoldbloke (31 Dec 2018)

- that's it for me for 2018. Nowhere near the 3000, but better than I thought given leg problems diagnosed earlier in the year. So almost half the miles on the Orbea Gain ebike - some might say they don't really count, but I'm happy enough.


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Dec 2018)

My ride miles have been steadily getting less as the years have gone by since I started recording them in 2012. From circa 3000 in 2012 down to 449.10 last year. I noticed yesterday that I only needed to do 10 miles this year to beat last years total, so I went out today and smashed it. 454 miles exactly. 

Just not into the riding anymore to be honest, I had more fun taking apart and restoring an old BSA bike this year than riding.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (31 Dec 2018)

I missed my target of 12 000km this year. But hey, I ended up on Hawaii, so I’m not really bothered.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (1 Jan 2019)

Lots of commuting. Most of the climbing is on my commute!
More miles and smiles next year.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Jan 2019)

My final total distance for 2018 is *1,044.97 miles *or* 1,681.72 km. 
*
Pleased


----------



## Tobes (2 Jan 2019)

774 miles after starting to ride in May


----------



## RegG (2 Jan 2019)

My final total for 2018 was 2103. Better than my 2017 total but disappointed I couldn't get it up to 2250! Still, happy with what I have achieved . Hoping to exceed this figure in 2019 but not a good start to the year as I have had a severe cold since Christmas and not been out on the bike yet this year!!


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Jan 2019)

RegG said:


> My final total for 2018 was 2103. Better than my 2017 total but disappointed I couldn't get it up to 2250! Still, happy with what I have achieved . Hoping to exceed this figure in 2019 but not a good start to the year as I have had a severe cold since Christmas and not been out on the bike yet this year!!


A Like for the mileage, sympathy for the cold.


----------



## RegG (2 Jan 2019)

RealLeeHimself said:


> A Like for the mileage, sympathy for the cold.



Thank you! Really annoying that I can't get out especially as the weather has been reasonably mild....


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (2 Jan 2019)

RegG said:


> Thank you! Really annoying that I can't get out especially as the weather has been reasonably mild....


I hate having colds, or any kind of illness for that matter. And, of course, the more trapped inside the house you are, the more you want to get out!


----------



## stoofer35 (2 Jan 2019)

For 2018 VW Golf 2976 miles - Bike 3091 miles 

S


----------



## Corky Cyclist (2 Jan 2019)

Bike: a smidgeon over 5,010 miles.


----------



## Ivo (5 Jan 2019)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Now finished for the year, back to zero tomorrow:
> 
> View attachment 444861
> 
> ...



Especially the streak is impressive


----------



## Ivo (5 Jan 2019)

12543km for 2018, of which 12189 ended up on Strava (and Veloviewer)


----------

